# Hunter Safety - 9 y/o son



## bthewilde (Feb 8, 2018)

Ok all,
My hunter safety was 20 years ago, in person and accuracy mattered. My most recent experience was my brother finishing his last year in Nevada, online and w/o a range experience. 
My 9 y/o is gearing up for his 10th Bday in the spring, I’d like to get him going in time to put in for tags, I got all the dates aligned. But how is the shooting portion scored here now? I hear tell it’s more of a gun safety thing, rather than how many you get on target. Either way I want him to be prepared, and am teaching him all about guns A - Z, but what should I be expecting? Thanks!


----------



## Kbx (Mar 27, 2016)

I took my 9 year old son just a few months ago and went through it. Unfortunately there was ZERO accuracy factored in the shooting test. Just shooting from prone, sitting and standing. My Son outshot anyone there and was taking his time but the guy next to him didn't hit his paper once with his 308 blasting away like it was a warzone.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Kbx said:


> I took my 9 year old son just a few months ago and went through it. Unfortunately there was ZERO accuracy factored in the shooting test. Just shooting from prone, sitting and standing. My Son outshot anyone there and was taking his time but the guy next to him didn't hit his paper once with his 308 blasting away like it was a warzone.


308   I thought the proficiency test was done with .22 rimfire?


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

Kbx said:


> I took my 9 year old son just a few months ago and went through it. Unfortunately there was ZERO accuracy factored in the shooting test. Just shooting from prone, sitting and standing. My Son outshot anyone there and was taking his time but the guy next to him didn't hit his paper once with his 308 blasting away like it was a warzone.


I don't recall them scoring anyone 10 years ago for my grandson. Everybody passed. It was rimfire only.


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

bthewilde said:


> View attachment 153472
> 
> Ok all,
> My hunter safety was 20 years ago, in person and accuracy mattered. My most recent experience was my brother finishing his last year in Nevada, online and w/o a range experience.
> My 9 y/o is gearing up for his 10th Bday in the spring, I’d like to get him going in time to put in for tags, I got all the dates aligned. But how is the shooting portion scored here now? I hear tell it’s more of a gun safety thing, rather than how many you get on target. Either way I want him to be prepared, and am teaching him all about guns A - Z, but what should I be expecting? Thanks!


I thought you had to be 12 by the hunt to put in for tags. Am I wrong again


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Irish Lad said:


> I thought you had to be 12 by the hunt to put in for tags. Am I wrong again


Big game is 12. Turkey, swan, and grouse there isn't a minimum age.


----------



## Kbx (Mar 27, 2016)

taxidermist said:


> 308   I thought the proficiency test was done with .22 rimfire?


That was a shocker to me as well. Where we took it (ReadyGunner) there were no requirements for the gun or caliber.


----------



## bthewilde (Feb 8, 2018)

Crazy, well I will work on shooting positions and focus on gun safety I suppose. Weird times, but I guess that is what happens when you don't make the rules! My goal is to get him on the Youth Turkey in the Spring as a starter, then next Fall in Idaho on Deer since the age limit is 10 there. Exciting times ahead! Can't wait to have him involved.


----------

